# Can you folks fill me in on Colony Collapse Disorder?



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I am thinking of going back into bees, now that my oldest has moved out and my youngest will probably move out soon. I have more time on my hands

I lost my hive to illness a few years back, and with the distractions of living in a house with teens I just never replaced the bees. 

Last year I set out a hive with nice old comb in it, but I did not attract a swarm. Rats. 

At any rate I am trying to catch up on the bee news. The last I heard somebody had found a new tiny parasite in some bees (NOT Varroa mites), and they were wondering if the parasites were weakening the bees enough so that the bee's immune system went down. The theory was the weak immune system was setting the bees up for variety of infections, which might be the cause of CCD

Is there anything new on CCD, or are people still scratching their heads?


----------



## beegrowing (Apr 1, 2014)

To attract a swarm put a couple of drops(not more!) of lemongrass essential oil on a cotton ball and dab it inside the back and sides of your hive then put the frames back in.They Love that scent. Not guaranteed, but scout-bees will find it and may bring a swarm home for you!

CCD--What I read within the theories,but that seemed "updated" is that the mites carry a Virus(or is the parasite on the mite carried a virus???? head spinning) that is likely what caused CCD.

The last couple of years(since I've been a beek) CCD just isn't an issue Except for huge bee yards. Bees that are hauled around to long distance orchards are much more Stressed so that's an issue. Their immunity goes way down And chemical mite control adds to their overall weakness. If they go into winter all strong and recovered from those things, they don't die off as often. Lots of tricks to learn for overwintering TOO though. Nothing is standard to do because of our different climate zones and different varieties of honey bee. 

Homesteaders and keepers of only a few hives don't think much about CCD now. Mites are THE big deal and figuring out how to overwinter with feeding and "the right" insulation to avoid winter die off,right ventilation too and make sure they don't get wet from condensation....it's complicated and ya just have to do your best and find out what Your local beeks do!

I overwintered my 3 top bar hives here just fine this year,but we had a very mild winter! Last year I only had one colony and we had 6 weeks of + - 20 degrees and I had to scoop out the dead so air could get in their door.... but the tiny cluster(not"ball" LOL) left, managed to keep their queen alive and made it. I've been lucky twice but not counting on it. It's always best to have at least two hives.

Sorry! I get Way carried away talking bees!!! So another post may give you the True answer about CCD!!! ,like you,my answer was the most recent I'd read.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Not any clear answer so far.

http://www.ars.usda.gov/News/docs.htm?docid=15572

I do hope they keep looking so we can all know what to do about it.


----------

